# O'gorman and yotes



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

All heres a secret to becoming a good and perhaps great coyote trapper. (beside putting in hours listening, reading sign and calling the old Larry way)

Get this book "Hoof Beats of a Wolfer", a coyote trapping book written by L. Craig O'Gorman.

you can get it from O'Gorman Enterprises 406-436-2234

I am calling him tomorrow to see if he has any of his videos left. If you want I can order a few books and have them for sale to you at my cost + shipping. I am not out to make money off anyone only to educate if you can put up with my BS! hahahha

Larry


----------

